# Cable Modem/Router on UPS?



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

Can I put my cable modem and router on battery backup of my Cyber Power UPS or is this a bad idea? The ups is 1500VA at 900W. The pc and monitor amount to a load of 16%.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

As long as you have capacity, it's a good idea


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Simpswr. I just connected the modem, router and vonage phone box to the ups and the load capacity only went up 1%. 

By the way, is it possible to contribute to the forum via snail mail?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have a 1250VA Cyberpower unit, and I have this machine, as well as my router, switches, and VoIP box connected to it.


----------

